# Newport towers hotel, Gloucester, Sep 2017



## 16vDeak (Sep 11, 2017)

During my trip to Wales, we came out of the way to visit this place. A horrible, strange pub/motel along the A38.

Been derelict for years, as it's clear to see from these photo's. I'm not going back again however. Something seriously unnerving about the place, especially once inside the bar area.

Closed down due to constant lack of income and regular changing of ownership. Closed in 2006.

Overall, it's a pretty interesting explore, lots to look at, i'd rather do it with a decent group however, not just two people...


IMG_1145 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1150https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1151

This is what i assume was once the courtyard, flats are all empty and ripped apart, they're in the state you'd imagine them to be in after 11 years...

[url=https://flic.kr/p/YzXtQ8]
IMG_1143https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

As you can see here. 


IMG_1155https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

It's just a really horrible place. 


IMG_1154https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1156https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1157https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

We then got inside, but didn't stick around long. 


IMG_1164https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1161https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The moment we stepped into the bar area, we both just... didn't feel right lets say. It was strangely cold in there... Both felt very uncomfortable being in there, especially when my phone starting tripping out, and my camera completely locked up. We left quite quickly hahaha


IMG_1166https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


IMG_1171https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1167https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1172https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Interesting explore, just dead weird.


----------



## ROCKYDOG (Sep 11, 2017)

Do u feel it was haunted ? i Live near it never been in Thanks for pics Great to see !


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2017)

We don't concern ourselves with supernatural stuff here, there's plenty of other forums you can talk about it on. Thanks.

I remember Voyder painting that piece, I reckon it has to set a record as the world's biggest tag. This place has always been a shitpit!


----------



## ROCKYDOG (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't believe in ghosts anyway ,I was just asking why get out fast then !


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2017)

There are explorers that gave me an uneasy feeling, no idea why, the place looks totally screwed, you made a decent job of reporting and photographing it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Sep 12, 2017)

krela said:


> We don't concern ourselves with supernatural stuff here, there's plenty of other forums you can talk about it on. Thanks.
> 
> I remember Voyder painting that piece, I reckon it has to set a record as the world's biggest tag. This place has always been a shitpit!



I went there earlier in the year just to see that huge Voyder piece for myself.

I couldn't believe this place was still standing, it was a wreck when I was there five years ago.


----------



## 16vDeak (Sep 13, 2017)

krela said:


> We don't concern ourselves with supernatural stuff here, there's plenty of other forums you can talk about it on. Thanks.
> 
> I remember Voyder painting that piece, I reckon it has to set a record as the world's biggest tag. This place has always been a shitpit!



Huge isn't it! Must've gone in with a stepladder to do that hahaha!


----------



## 16vDeak (Sep 13, 2017)

smiler said:


> There are explorers that gave me an uneasy feeling, no idea why, the place looks totally screwed, you made a decent job of reporting and photographing it, Thanks



Yeah it's dead weird, really strange setting. Interesting place however!


----------



## ironsky (Sep 16, 2017)

Google class this site has a ' Public Transport Station' a term IV never heard of before I'm guessing more like a motel. I have seen this hotel before online I read if I correctly remember that a child was playing at the site and fell of the roof got badly hurt the locals wanted the hotel demolished after this been many plans come and go for this site over the years. Interesting report.


----------



## Potter (Sep 21, 2017)

I actually like the look of this weird place. That graf tag is rather amazing.


----------

